# Dream bike number 1 found



## John G04 (May 15, 2019)

Shout out to @bobcycles for selling me this awesome blue on blue Schwinn BC. Saw it at copake and hesitated on buying it, turns out bob bought it. Next day at the auction we talked about it and agreed to make a deal on it once he got back to Cali. Got a chainring and crank for it from @mongeese and I have a seat for it and handle bars and stem are on the way. Been looking for a blue on blue Schwinn for 3 years now that I could afford, and finally got one! Super excited to finally have a prewar springer Schwinn and its my favorite color combo!


----------



## dboi4u (May 15, 2019)

Wow that’s a beauty springer fork 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 15, 2019)

Nice! Bob is a bike junkies junkie!


----------



## Dave K (May 15, 2019)

Killer bike.  More pictures as you get it built.


----------



## cyclingday (May 15, 2019)

Congrats!
Be sure and post it up in the BC model thread, when you get it up and rolling.


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 15, 2019)

Very cool! Original paint?


----------



## John G04 (May 15, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Very cool! Original paint?




No restoration from a few years ago. Very nice stencil job and everything though!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 16, 2019)

Very nice! Liking the blue on blue also. And a Henderson badge Cool.
Hammerhead


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2019)

Love the color scheme.


----------



## John G04 (May 18, 2019)

Got it mostly put back together and a seat on it! I love this color combo!


----------



## Mymando (May 20, 2019)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2019)

Very nice.....Lucky it only took you three years. I have been looking for a C8 or better Red 59 Phantom for over ten years now.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 24, 2019)

Im starting my 3 year wait starting now !
Very nice 
Anyone else have a blue on blue for sale that wont break the bank 
Nice bike 

Bob


----------



## cyclingday (May 24, 2019)

Yeah!
Super nice!
Love it with the reverse paint fenders.
I finally landed my dream bike.


When I was 10 years old, I wanted a Campus Green, Schwinn Typhoon in the worst way.

Well, I’m 59 now, and I finally landed my dream bike. Lol!
Thanks, Bob!


----------



## John G04 (May 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah!
> Super nice!
> Love it with the reverse paint fenders.
> I finally landed my dream bike.View attachment 1003590When I was 10 years old, I wanted a Campus Green, Schwinn Typhoon in the worst way.
> ...





Fantastic! Bobs just handing out dream bikes to everyone lol. Nice bike!


----------



## John G04 (May 25, 2019)

Ok so I originally wanted to get a aluminum delta torpedo light for my bike but i see they are quite expensive and don’t really want to put $400 out for a light. So i was wondering if a delta silver ray would be correct. Do the silver rays take batteries in the light themself or do they need wires that connect to a battery tube to work.


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2019)

A typical Delta front load Torpedo painted aluminum would work pretty well, and would at least look the part.


----------



## John G04 (May 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> A typical Delta front load Torpedo painted aluminum would work pretty well, and would at least look the part.




I have a 3 rib as well painted white. If i painted like a dark blue to match the bike would that work?


----------



## John G04 (Jun 1, 2019)

Just mocked it up today to get it out of the basement. Looks good from a distance for now as I need to fix the dents in the fenders and straighten the braces. Probably going to get some dark blue paint to match and fix the big scratches in it too. These aren’t the handlebars i’ll keep on it just a place holder until the ones for the bike get here. Just needed to get it out in the sunlight and out of the basement!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 3, 2019)

Put together, this time correctly with the correct bars and thanks to Bob U the whizzer spring to make it ride firmer. Going to finish waxing it tomorrow but it’ll look great once finished. Here it is so far!


----------

